# A See Saw-fish of Day



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

that is awsome


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Great pics great report!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Very good report and pics, especially the last photo.


----------



## madsnook (Oct 2, 2008)

Saw one once in the mangroves trying to get at something up in the roots back in this hole..like jt wanted to climb the tree....bizarre behavior for a saw....within site of World Wide in the back. Hooked em in the finger channels in front of Flamingo too.... a sight to see and good of you to report to Mote marine your findings. Now that you mention it, saw one in Matlache on the Pine Island side cruising along the bank and then it just slipped away into a tiny feeder creek never to be seen again...gives a new meaning to watch those teeth!


----------

